

Allocation for last batch of IPv4 addresses begins - bratao
http://www.ripe.net/internet-coordination/news/about-ripe-ncc-and-ripe/ipv4-chart-updated

======
bratao
To make it clear, the RIPE represents: Europe, the Middle East and parts of
Central Asia. APNIC(The Asia Pacific) have : 0.9126 /8 blocks ARIN (American)
have : 3.3552 /8 blocks LACNIC(Latin American and Caribbean) have : 3.2192 /8
blocks AFRINIC (Africa) have : 4.1416 /8 blocks

